# Dirt bike Goggle?



## Rocan (Dec 3, 2008)

Thunderbolt42 said:


> Would dirt bike goggles work with snowboarding?


sure, but they will probably fog, not stay warm, and generally be more of a pain then a help in the snow.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2008)

Rocan said:


> sure, but they will probably fog, not stay warm, and generally be more of a pain then a help in the snow.


my oakley o-frames work good but they look retarted cause they stick out more than snowboard googles


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

i'd imagine they are vitually the same except for the lenses. MX usually have clears in them dont they?


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2008)

ya most....im guessing snowboard googles dont have as much venting either to stay warm


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2008)

lt_reed94 said:


> ya most....im guessing snowboard googles dont have as much venting either to stay warm


i would say more venting to keep the fog issues to a minimum.


and oakley O-frames are also sold as skiing/snowboarding goggles. 


they have them on tramdock like all the time.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2008)

Sick-Gnar said:


> i would say more venting to keep the fog issues to a minimum.
> 
> 
> and oakley O-frames are also sold as skiing/snowboarding goggles.
> ...




maybe more venting but idk


ther are a lot of diffrent styles of the o frames


----------

